# Who playtested/proofread/critiqued EOM - Mythic Earth?



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm asking, because I owe you a copy. The book is done, and I'm in the process of uploading it to RPGNow and DTRPG. I'll check my records this weekend, but if you want to make sure I send you one soon, let me know.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Sep 29, 2005)

And here I was going to purchase it anyway 
  and I don't even run a D20 Modern game yet....


I replied back to your original email with both Johannes and my emails.


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> I'm asking, because I owe you a copy. The book is done, and I'm in the process of uploading it to RPGNow and DTRPG. I'll check my records this weekend, but if you want to make sure I send you one soon, let me know.



So does that mean I can go buy it?  ...Right now?  How soon until I can buy it?
*very excited and hyperactive*


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 29, 2005)

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=5531&src=EnWorld

When that no longer says "Not Validated for Sale" you can buy it. We'll make an announcement when it's ready. Should be tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Verequus (Sep 29, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> 'm asking, because I owe you a copy. The book is done, and I'm in the process of uploading it to RPGNow and DTRPG. I'll check my records this weekend, but if you want to make sure I send you one soon, let me know.






			
				Primitive Screwhead said:
			
		

> And here I was going to purchase it anyway
> and I don't even run a D20 Modern game yet....
> 
> 
> I replied back to your original email with both Johannes and my emails.




Thanks to you both!


----------



## genshou (Sep 29, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=5531&src=EnWorld
> 
> When that no longer says "Not Validated for Sale" you can buy it. We'll make an announcement when it's ready. Should be tomorrow afternoon.



It's on my wish list.  I'll keep checking back for that announcement... @.@


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2005)

It has also been uploaded to DTRPG and is waiting for activation there, too.


----------



## JimAde (Sep 30, 2005)

Um...yeah.  I worked on it, too.  Yeah.  That's the ticket.  And in fact I wrote it.  And...did all the art.  Yeah, that's the ticket!

Not going for it, huh?

Guess I'll just have to shell out some coin.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2005)

DTRPG has activated it (RPGNow hasn't yet), so you can head over to grab it now:

http://www.drivethrurpg.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2899


----------



## genshou (Sep 30, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> DTRPG has activated it (RPGNow hasn't yet), so you can head over to grab it now:
> 
> http://www.drivethrurpg.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2899



Aww, but I want PDF + Print...

I guess I'll just have to wait for RPGNow to be ready.


----------



## Night Watchman (Oct 1, 2005)

EEEE!!  *yoink*  I am now officaly clearing out my weekend!  Time to get some reading done.  Oh yeah, THANKS!


----------



## genshou (Oct 1, 2005)

I see that EOMME is now able to be purchased on RPGNow, but how long will it be before they have printed books available as a sale option?  Or is that something you aren't planning to do with ME?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 1, 2005)

There are POD files. I don't have the ability to upload them to RPGNow's POD service. Don't worry, though; I'm pestering Russ and Jake to do it. I'm just not sure how long RPGNow takes to process things.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 1, 2005)

This sounds very cool - is it stand alone or is EoM RE required too?


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 1, 2005)

It's stand-alone, actually. It's basically a variation (and intended improvement) on the old system. The actual focus on 'elements' has been reduced, but I think the system will play better and have a better feel.


----------



## genshou (Oct 2, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> There are POD files. I don't have the ability to upload them to RPGNow's POD service. Don't worry, though; I'm pestering Russ and Jake to do it. I'm just not sure how long RPGNow takes to process things.



Cool!  I went ahead and bought the PDF only and will legally give it to someone else when I buy the PDF + Print, just like I did with EoMR.  Lets me get the book earlier and makes for a nice way to frequently give gifts to my gaming friends


----------

